# érdeklődés



## Erikka (2008 Július 12)

mindenkinek szép napot!

van itt olyan aki fontolgatja a kivándorlást(fiatal 22-29), de nem akar egyedül belevágni, mert/viszont van némi fogalma h ez mit is jelent, és ott mit akar csinálni? 
akit érdekel a dolog az írhat ide vagy akár privátba is üzenhet nekem.


----------



## Kalapács1 (2008 Július 18)

Szia
Az egyik én lennék akit érdekel.


----------



## szebi1992 (2008 Július 18)

Talán pár év múlva, Erika, te megpróbálod ?


----------



## Erikka (2008 Július 20)

kiigazítás! 
akit érdekel az a továbbiakban inkább csak privátba küldjön üzenetet mert azt hamarabb olvasom.
olyan írjon aki legalább 40%-ékban fontolgatja és nem csak álmodozik róla h majd száz év múlva...
illetve olyan aki a fenti korhatárnak megfelel.(+- 2év) köszi


----------

